# Correct Body Charts



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Wasn't sure where to post these but, I thought these were very helpful for myself and thought they mightbe helpful for someone else.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i love all the diagrams! Odin's structure is a hot mess. lol good thing he is just my pound puppy lol

newest attempt at a stack


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow he really is straight in the rear... poor guy! My Boston Terrier is just as bad if not worse! 

Some of those diagrams are good some not so much. Mostly UKC style dogs.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shox has front and rear on lock! lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> Wow he really is straight in the rear... poor guy! My Boston Terrier is just as bad if not worse!
> 
> Some of those diagrams are good some not so much. Mostly UKC style dogs.


yeah i feel bad for him too. ill try to get some footage of him running, his gait is terrible too, i even think hes a lil cowhocked too. he'll prolly be a big ball of arthritis when he gets older.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Shox has always been on point Lauren. 

Don't feel bad Lauren#2, Ecko is pretty rough looking too. He's cow hocked, toed out, and he has week pasterns and splayed toes. My boy is the poster child for bad breeding. LOL! But I love him and he's mine.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Shox has always been on point Lauren.
> 
> Don't feel bad Lauren#2, Ecko is pretty rough looking too. He's cow hocked, toed out, and he has week pasterns and splayed toes. My boy is the poster child for bad breeding. LOL! But I love him and he's mine.


lol @ #2

poor Ecko, thats what i tell people too, this is what happens when u breed just to make puppies and money. oh well, i know u still love Ecko just as much as i love Odin.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't have a choice. He has made it very clear that I am his. LOL!

I had to explain it to one of the vets in the office we use. I don't see her anymore. She tried to tell me he was bred toed out for weight pull. I broke it down for her, allowed her to cut the dogs nails and now we see a different vet in the office who is much more knowledgable.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> I don't have a choice. He has made it very clear that I am his. LOL!
> 
> I had to explain it to one of the vets in the office we use. I don't see her anymore. She tried to tell me he was bred toed out for weight pull. I broke it down for her, allowed her to cut the dogs nails and now we see a different vet in the office who is much more knowledgable.


Yeah stuff like that is ridiculous. Odin hasn't had many trips to the vets office, but so far I like this one im goin to. Although since u brought up nails, he's got me good this morning, its time to go get them grinded lol


----------

